# Malasada Lady - Kauai



## w.bob (Aug 25, 2008)

Sitting here thinking about our upcoming trip to Kauai & Maui. Just remembered that we missed the malasada lady when we were there in 2006. I believe the last time we saw her was around 2002. She was cooking & selling them in front of Kmart in Lihue.

Does anyone know if she is still around. I found a couple of things on the net. One stated she was selling them on Rice St. outside of a hardware store. Another was the following obituary.

Lupe Ann Estabrook
March 3, 2008
Lupe Ann "Malasada Lady" Estabrook, 70, of Hawaiian Paradise Park, Hawaii, a homemaker, died in Hilo Medical Center. She was born in Hilo. She is survived by husband Richard, sons Frank Peter and Michael Luther, daughters Barbara Espaniola and Patricia Henn, eight grandchildren and four great-grandchildren. Mass: 10 a.m. Saturday at Pahoa Sacred Heart Catholic Church. Call after 8 a.m. Burial to follow at church cemetery. Fellowship to be held at church hall.


Any suggestions on were to get them on Kauai & Maui?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 25, 2008)

Last ones we had were outside K mart in Lihue too.  Best we've ever tasted.  Don't know of any other place.  Hope you find one cause we are there in a couple months.

Sterling


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 25, 2008)

Aloha,
We haven't been to Kauai for seven long months and things do change.
We make a point of stopping by the malasada lady outside Kmart several times every year (almost every trip to the south shore from north end of Lihue).  The lady who has been selling there for all the years we've been aware of her except our first when she was outside Wal Mart is much much much younger than 70.  She is much younger than me (58) but I am not going to guess her age.  Weekdays only and starts a bit late in the morning - could be after kids are in school.
yummm
Jack


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 25, 2008)

w.bob said:


> ... I found a couple of things on the net. One stated she was selling them on Rice St. outside of a hardware store.  ...


Aloha,
We've searched for a stand in that location without success.  If it was ever true, I'm guessing it was a very long time ago.
Jack


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 25, 2008)

Malasada Magic  - scroll down to find locations on Kauai from a 2003 article

Malasada News and pics - w.bob if you scroll down the article is that the "Malasada Lady" in one of the pics?

Where to find Malasadas on Kauai  - scroll down to see the last 2 responses (relatively recent - 2007)


Richard


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 25, 2008)

*Same person & place*

Aloha
Sara is on left.  Malasada lady is on right. Prices have gone up.
Jack


----------



## Colorado Belle (Aug 26, 2008)

Now you've gone and done it...reminded me of malasadas and the addiction I had to them years ago when I lived in Hawaii. Only ever got them at the county fair tho...so I never heard of the malasada lady. (but I lived on Maui)

For those not in the know: deep fried Portagee donuts, no hole. YUM


----------



## w.bob (Aug 26, 2008)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> We haven't been to Kauai for seven long months and things do change.
> We make a point of stopping by the malasada lady outside Kmart several times every year (almost every trip to the south shore from north end of Lihue).  The lady who has been selling there for all the years we've been aware of her except our first when she was outside Wal Mart is much much much younger than 70.  She is much younger than me (58) but I am not going to guess her age.  Weekdays only and starts a bit late in the morning - could be after kids are in school.
> yummm
> Jack



Jack are you saying that you bought malasadas outside the Kmart seven months ago?


----------



## w.bob (Aug 26, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Malasada Magic  - scroll down to find locations on Kauai from a 2003 article
> 
> Malasada News and pics - w.bob if you scroll down the article is that the "Malasada Lady" in one of the pics?
> 
> ...



Richard I could not tell if that was her.


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 26, 2008)

w.bob said:


> Jack are you saying that you bought malasadas outside the Kmart seven months ago?


Aloha
yes - a few times over two weeks
Jack


----------



## w.bob (Aug 27, 2008)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha
> yes - a few times over two weeks
> Jack



Great. I will be there next week and I will definitely check it out. I was on Kauai two years ago & I did not see her there.


----------

